# I am very afraid



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

It seems that I am going to be a victim. I am scared. Here is what happened.............

On Tuesaday Of last week I played Commonsenseman poker for 1 Stick. Then I get a PM saying my stick(s) are on the way ewwwwwwwww scary

Then SSutton is sending some sort of travel humidor my way. I hear he is not to be trusted. a little more scary

I sign up for the PIF and cp478 is sending them my way. I KNOW he can't be trusted

Then I get a PM from Bigtorotoro saying there is A Liberty is headed my way (The greatest cigar I've never had post) And then he says "There's More". My God I am shaking now.

Tonight I play a little stix poker with Smoke20 and Cp478. After beating both them in the first game, I get a little warning from smoke "Hey Teedles, better warn the neighbors" This is getting frightening

The second game is head up with me and Charlie and i win that too. Charlie says " I'll get em out to ya" Just one more thing to worry about.

What should I do? I don't have time to build a shelter. I have a family to protect. I am quivering with fear. HELP


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hate to be the one to tell ya this but................

Your Screwed!!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!. I am going to be laughing the whole time its in the air.

It is my mission.......


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

That is A LOT....

There's always the fear that you might suddenly not have the space <.<... of course the gigantic hole from the explosion might be enough... but you're getting a humidor too so you'll have the space anyway .

Funniest thing would be if they were all in league with each other.

Better head for the hills, just incase, because it seems you're being carpet bombed.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Delsana said:


> That is A LOT....
> 
> There's always the fear that you might suddenly not have the space <.<... of course the gigantic hole from the explosion might be enough... but you're getting a humidor too so you'll have the space anyway .
> 
> ...


No...the funniest thing would involve others he does not yet know about.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey....who said I cant be trusted...I thought I made sure they wouldnt be able to speak again......




:dance:



:rapture:



Enjoy...BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Shawn


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

This is gettin SCARY. Got the first installment today from Jeff (commonsenseman). The batteries are dead in the camera. i will post pictures later. Bur here is what I got

Padilla 1932 Lancero- (My first Lancro and mt first Padilla)
Montecristo Media Noche- (New Stick for me)
Indian Tabac Maduro Torpedo (I love me some Torpedos)
Flor De Oliva Maduro- (my first Oliva Maduro)

Thanks Jeff, You Rock. Thats one heck of a one stick win.


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice! You deserve them all T.W.! keep us updated!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have to say this is one scary moment for me. I am hiding under the comforter in bed typing this. The wife is looking at me like I've lost my mind. I managed to slur the words, honey you have no idea.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bunker up is all you can do at this point. You know it's coming so just dig like there is no tomorrow. Ha ha,,enjoy the blast!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

chi chi chi ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Charlie you are a scary scary man.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> This is gettin SCARY. Got the first installment today from Jeff (commonsenseman). The batteries are dead in the camera. i will post pictures later. Bur here is what I got
> 
> Padilla 1932 Lancero- (My first Lancro and mt first Padilla)
> Montecristo Media Noche- (New Stick for me)
> ...


Wait, I'm confused......we said one cigar????? Crap! I knew I shoulda bought me a calcu-me-lator.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

RUN!!!!! ahaha that is awesome dood! The guys on this forum get a huge +1 for sure! PUFF ROX!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

WOW this run get better and better. I won this weeks Nascar Contest.

Here are the pics from commonsenseman...........................


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice humidor. That semi circle black thing in front. Is that a handle for opening and closeing humidor? And what is that chain on the right side??? Never seen that before. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Nice humidor. That semi circle black thing in front. Is that a handle for opening and closeing humidor? And what is that chain on the right side??? Never seen that before.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


 It's actually not a humi. It is a solid cedar jewelry box that belongs to my wife. It just provided the best background for the pics. The circle thing is some cord that she stuck in there that is hanging out. The other is a necklace.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like you might NEED to use that thing as a humi! LOL!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

KABOOM. No. 2 has landed. I am hurting. Bigtorotoro has hit me hard. He put a Texas size nuke on me. I'll get pics up later but here is the Damage.

1. Camach Liberty 2009. (this is the cigar started the whole bombing)
2. DPG Cuban (Classic 2001 6x60)
3. Romeo Y Juileta ( Exhibicion I think)
4. Sinatra (corona I think Couldn't find a lot of info on these)
5. Gurka Master Select Perfecto No. 1 ( 99% its a Master Select)
6. CAO Brazilia ( Samba 6.2x 54 perfecto)
7. Padilla 1968 ( not sure the size but it is a large perfecto probably 6.5x5

All these are new except the RyJ to me. Thanks Patrick!!!!!! I am truly humbled.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

That is no Master Select, that is a Centurian.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Bigtotoro said:


> That is no Master Select, that is a Centurian.


ound:


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

You should be scared. Looks like you got yourself into some serious trouble there. People around here can't be trusted.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry but have had a hellish week and it didnt go out till today.

Should be there Friday or Sat. ENJOY!




Shawn


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

HAHA, shawn is in on the madness. that cant be good for your mailbox.... haha


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here they are guys. 

First from Bigtorotoro, then cp478, then smoke20

I am working on Idenifying them all. As soon as I do I will post it.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn............ You got roasted!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> Here they are guys.
> 
> First from Bigtorotoro, then cp478, then smoke20
> 
> I am working on Idenifying them all. As soon as I do I will post it.


Holy crap, that's a lotta sticks! Hopefully you can start rebuilding your home after all the wreckage.........


----------



## teoulennon (Jul 2, 2009)

very nice! :thumb:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's the quote list of the two newest.

First Charlie's (cp478)

5 Vegas Limitada 2008
Rock Patel Sun Grown Torpedo
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Indian Tabac Maduro Tomohawk
Rocky Patel Edge Toro Corojo
Camacho Corojo Monarcha
Montecristo Toro
Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Canones 
Tatuaje... not sure on this one. Whit band with red writing. Which one is it?

Now Dale's Smoke20 ( this could take me a while)
Perdomo Reserve Petite Corona Maduro
CAO Italia Piazza
5 Vegas Series Apocalpyse
CAO Brazilia Gol
Benchmade Toro
5 Vegas Classic Panatela
Camacho Corojo Torpedo
5 Vegas Gold Torpedo
Don Pepin Garcia Series Blue Generosos
Flor de Oliva Lonsdale
Arganese Nicaraguan Corona
Oliva Series O Maduro Robusto
Hoyo De Monterrey Petit
Vigilante Corona
Alec Bradley Maxx the Fix


Hope I didn't miss anything guys. If something is off let me know. Once again THANKS to everyone who has been involved in this. You guys rock


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*OUCH!!!!!!

That had to hurt!!!!......... *Poor Bastage will never be the same.... :sniff::violin:

Bwahahahahaahahaahaahaahaahaaahaahahaaa!

.


----------



## twenty5 (Mar 9, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> Tatuaje... not sure on this one. Whit band with red writing. Which one is it?


Tatuaje P series


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Now isn't that just the coolest!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> Here's the quote list of the two newest.
> 
> First Charlie's (cp478)
> 
> ...


The camacho is a coyolar..


----------

